# La fatica in montagna per me è poesia



## Kraus

How do you say in your language this Marco Pantani's quote?

"Effort in mountain is poetry for me"?


----------



## sakvaka

*Finnish*: _Uurastus vuorilla on minulle runoutta._


----------



## Havfruen

English:

Exertion in the mountains is for me, poetry.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish:* Dağlarda sarfedilen emek benim için şairanedir.

*ğ* is silent
*ç* = /tʃ/
*ş* = /ʃ/


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:
«Ο αγώνας στο βουνό είναι γιά μένα, ποίηση»
o a'ɣonas sto vu'no 'ine ʝa 'mena, 'piisi
Alternatively, «ο αγώνας» can be replaced with «ο μόχθος» (o 'moxθos) or «το πάσχισμα» (to 'pasçizma) the latter is more poetic.

[ɣ] is a voiced velar fricative
[ʝ] is a voiced palatal fricative
[x] is a voiceless velar fricative, known as the hard ch
[θ] is a voiceless dental non-sibilant fricative
[ç] is a voiceless palatal fricative


----------



## jazyk

Literally in Portuguese: A fadiga/O cansaço na montanha para mim é poesia.


----------



## ThomasK

Dutch: 
"Inspanningen in de bergen is poëzie voor mij" (...)


----------



## Saluton

I would translate the quotation into Russian but I have no idea what it means.


----------



## Kraus

Saluton said:


> I would translate the quotation into Russian but I have no idea what it means.


Hi, try to translate it starting from Havfruen's English version, "Exertion in the mountains is for me, poetry"


----------



## sakvaka

@Saluton: He's simply comparing the exertion to art. It inspires him in a way, just like poetry evokes certain thoughts in a human being. Or this is merely my interpretation.


----------



## Rallino

sakvaka said:


> @Saluton: He's simply comparing the exertion to art. It inspires him in a way, just like poetry evokes certain thoughts in a human being. Or this is merely my interpretation.



That's the way I interpreted as well. I couldn't find his quote on the Internet in Turkish, so I translated myself.


----------



## Maroseika

sakvaka said:


> @Saluton: He's simply comparing the exertion to art. It inspires him in a way, just like poetry evokes certain thoughts in a human being. Or this is merely my interpretation.


Somehow our Russian brain cannot afford this. At least in Russian it sounds too strange.


----------



## silver frog

Maroseika said:


> Somehow our Russian brain cannot afford this. At least in Russian it sounds too strange.



The idea is: physical exhaustion is like poetry to me. 
He was a road racing cyclist, reknown for his stamina. Here is more info (Wikipedia).

Does it make more sense now?


----------



## Maroseika

silver frog said:


> The idea is: physical exhaustion is like poetry to me.
> He was a road racing cyclist, reknown for his stamina. Here is more info (Wikipedia).
> 
> Does it make more sense now?


I'm afraid, it doesn't. I can understand comparison of physical exhaustion of a cyclist storming a hill with the mental exhaustion of a poet endeavoring to find a rhime or express his idea, but saying that physical exhaustion is poetry per se is very weird for me.


----------



## Rallino

Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid, it doesn't. I can understand comparison of physical exhaustion of a cyclist storming a hill with the mental exhaustion of a poet endeavoring to find a rhime or express his idea, but saying that physical exhaustion is poetry per se is very weird for me.



How about: "Phsyical exhaustion in the mountains is poetic", or maybe "epic"?


----------



## ThomasK

But wouldn't _effort_ be better than _exertion_ - or _exhaustion_ for that matter? Still, the phrase does not really sound like poetry to me... ;-)


----------



## Havfruen

ThomasK said:


> But wouldn't _effort_ be better than _exertion_ - or _exhaustion_ for that matter? Still, the phrase does not really sound like poetry to me... ;-)


 
To clarify (Italian speakers help us here), does the original describe the *act of doing physical activity*, the *feeling of fatigue afterward*, or *both*? IF the activity is important at all, I like _exertion_ (_effort_ would be OK here too). 

If only reaching a condition of exhaustion mattered, then you could run on a treadmill / ride stationary bicycle _inside_ your mountain cabin and then go outside -- is it the same? Doubtful!

My guess is the outdoor exertion in the beautiful natural world is poetically exhilarating. By contrast, exertion in the gym is monotonous and boring.

I just wrote the English translation that made most sense to me, logically. Other suggestions welcome. Maybe those who don't like exercise or mountains have a different interpretation or maybe it changes if the weather is rainy or clear?


----------



## Maroseika

Rallino said:


> How about: "Phsyical exhaustion in the mountains is poetic", or maybe "epic"?



"Epic" is a bit better, just because in Russian it also means 'enormous'. But I doubt this is what's needed.


----------



## silver frog

The way I understand it, I think he's saying the_* effort one puts to climb mountains (by bike) is a sublime experience.*_


----------



## ThomasK

I think we are all trying to render some of the poetry that is part of that clear Italian language -and it does not work, resulting in vain attempts at rendering the meaning by means of paraphrase, but not arriving at any kind of vocal/vowel harmony ?)


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Somehow our Russian brain cannot afford this. At least in Russian it sounds too strange.





Maroseika said:


> I'm afraid, it doesn't. I can understand comparison of physical exhaustion of a cyclist storming a hill with the mental exhaustion of a poet endeavoring to find a rhime or express his idea, but saying that physical exhaustion is poetry per se is very weird for me.


I completely agree.


----------



## Favara

*Catalan*
_La fatiga a la muntanya per a mi és poesia._
Almost the same words, exactly the same meaning.


----------



## HUMBERT0

La fatiga en la montaña para mí es poesía.


----------



## learnerr

I think the problem is that in Russian, poetry is something we perceive rather than something we do. If we account for this discrepency, then the translation appears possible:

Человек, штурмующий гору, есть поэт по характеру своего труда. - One who is storming a mountain is a poet by the character of his effort.
Труд человека, штурмующего гору, следует сравнить с упорной работой поэта. - The labour of someone who is storming a mountain needs be compared with the poet's persevering effort. Note that "с поэзией" ("with poetry") won't work at all.


Sure, wider context is needed, first, and these translations surely can be ameliorated, second. But I don't think it is impossible; one cannot achieve the same laconicity as in the original Italian phrase, but one can still express the thought if it is known more precisely.


----------



## learnerr

learnerr said:


> I think the problem is that in Russian, poetry is something we perceive rather than something we do. If we account for this discrepency, then the translation appears possible:


I think that I have been too quick in my conclusions. There is also a literal translation that does not sound impossible; it sounds unusual — that poetry is usually something we perceive rather than something we do still holds — but who said the original did not sound unusual? Here it goes:

Изматывающие физические нагрузки во время горного перехода — по мне, такая же поэзия.

Almost literally: Exhausting physical stresses during the mountain passage, by me, is poetry as any other.


----------



## learnerr

learnerr said:
			
		

> Изматывающие физические нагрузки во время горного перехода — по мне, такая же поэзия.


That was about alpinists. Since he was a velobiker, "во время упражнений в горах на дорожном велосипеде" ("during the exercises in the mountains on a road cycle") would fit him better. All in all, the conclusion is that one needs to be explicit in being specific. Otherwise, the words are perceived to be in their literal general senses (like "поэзия" is understood to be all poetry as a whole, and "в горах", "in mountains" is understood as just a designation of place), and thus the sentences are weird.


----------

